# [SOLVED] Asus Atheros AR9485 no connections available



## asuslaptop (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi, would love some help with my laptop. For days now I haven't been able to connect wirelessly to internet, when I troubleshoot internet connections it says:

The Realtek PCle GBE Family Controller adapter is experiencing driver- or hardware-related problems

The Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter is experiencing driver- or hardware-related problems.

This has happened before but it fixed itself, this time I'm not so lucky. Other laptops in house connect using wireless internet connection no worries.

The network connections folder is empty.

I'm using windows 8 OS.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bezumnik (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Asus Atheros AR9485 no connections available*

make sure the wifi switch is on on your computer, if there is one


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Asus Atheros AR9485 no connections available*








and welcome to the Forum

Please post a screenshot of Device Manager with the Network Adaptor group expanded. . see the link in my signature for how.

How do I get into Windows Device Manager?


----------



## asuslaptop (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: Asus Atheros AR9485 no connections available*


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Asus Atheros AR9485 no connections available*

that is not device manager . .


----------



## asuslaptop (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: Asus Atheros AR9485 no connections available*

sorry - wrong attachment! hopefully this works


----------



## asuslaptop (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: Asus Atheros AR9485 no connections available*


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Asus Atheros AR9485 no connections available*

Try deleting both network adaptors and rebooting to see if Windows will reload the right drivers


----------



## asuslaptop (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: Asus Atheros AR9485 no connections available*

Do I disable or unistall? Or just hit the delete button?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Asus Atheros AR9485 no connections available*

Right click and select delete or uninstall


----------



## asuslaptop (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: Asus Atheros AR9485 no connections available*

You're a genius. It worked. Thank you so very much! This website is the best.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Asus Atheros AR9485 no connections available*

Glad you got it fixed . .


----------

